# Stromspaar PC mit 24VNetzeil



## Markus (26 Juli 2004)

hallo,

wie kann ich einen rechner möglichst enegiesparend machen?

ich dachte schon die festplatte gegen eine CF-Card auszutauschen.

kennt wer ein 24V Netzteil für PC? (ggf. auch 12V)

was sind den so die stromfresser im rechner?
ich meine hauptsächlich die laufwerke?


----------



## Balou (26 Juli 2004)

Hallo Chef

naja wenn ich mich recht endsinne läuft ein PC mit 12V und 5 V also brauchste bei 12 V nur noch nen 5V Kreis machen (die Massen sind beide Gleich).

Aber nur so als Tipp wir haben bei uns Box PC von Siemens die Versorgen wir mit 24V und die ziehen so um die 1A .

MfG Balou

Irren iss Menschlich


----------



## smoe (26 Juli 2004)

Alles was Wärme erzeugt verbraucht viel Strom. Also würde ich als erstes bei der CPU sparen. Schnelle GraKa heizen auch ganz schön.

Wennst Strom sparen willst um Kosten zu sparen dann vergiss aber die 24/12V Netzteile. Um das Geld was die kosten kannst bestimmt lang "heizen".

smoe


----------



## Markus (26 Juli 2004)

da wo der pc steht ist strom nur begrenzt vorhanden, deshalb sparen...
und 24V weil die direkt aus dem accu entnommen werden können.

ansonsten hab ich erst den wechselrichter und dann das netzteil...


----------



## Kurt (26 Juli 2004)

paar Sachen zum Denken:

Du musst zuerst definieren, was du dem PC aufladen willst.
- wieviel Rechenleistung brauchst du -> mobil CPU mit wenig Takt, ohne Lüfter.
- wieviel memory brauchts du -> weniger ist weniger Strom.
- ebenso die Grafikkarte HoheAuflösung mit viel Farben ist viel Memory = Strom, wenn diese auch noch einen Lüfter oder großen Kühlkörper (Rechenleistung) hat = viel Strom.
- wie groß und schnell muss die HDD sein oder genügt eine embeddet OS Kiste mit nur Speicher, wieviele Daten fallen an oder hängt der Kübel ohnehin in einem Netz...

Willst du eine fertige Lösung oder die Komponenten selber zusammenstoppeln....

Wenn Selber stoppeln - es gibt bei den diversen Spectras  schöne AllInOne CPU's....
Spectra hat auch LowPower Box Kisten.

Fertiggerät:
Schaue dir neben den von Balou erwähnten Si-BoxPC auch die Lösungen von Beckhoff und Beck usw also HutschienenPC's... an.
Hier bekommst du dann ein (hoffentlich) passendes HW-SW Paket.

Kurt


----------



## Markus (26 Juli 2004)

ok, danke mal schau ich mir mal in ruhe an...

bei spectra gibts die netzteile die ich suche. das ganze ist eigentlich nur ne private bastelei - eine bauanleitung würde auch reichen...

wobei die netzteile von specta erschwinglich sind...


----------



## Ralf (26 Juli 2004)

Es gab mal im internet Anleitungen aus dem Themenbereich Linux Proxy on Floppy, da war zum Stromsparen alles, was Energie frisst ausgebaut. Google mal in die Richtung nach

Gru0

Ralf


----------



## Markus (27 Juli 2004)

Ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Linux Proxy on Floppy



jo die dinger kenn ich, geht aber in die falsche richtung.
da werden pc´s soweit abgespeckt das sie als router noch ausreichen, die linux basierende software wird komplett von floppy gebootet.

das ist zu wenig, einen 700mhz rechner sollte es schon sein...

habe hier mal zwei kisten gemessen p3-500mhz und eine hd 60watt
1800xp 1hd 120watt!!!

alles unter 100 watt wäre tragbar, also vergesst die energiespaarsach wieder, bzw. der sinnvollste weg scheint mir für das systemlaufwerk eine 1gb flashcard zu nehmen...


aber die sache mit dem 24V netzgerät juckt mich immer noch.

dann könnte der rechner direkt an den accus hängen, und müsste nicht unbedingt den wechselrichter belasten, bzw dieser macht ja auch verluste...

macht einfach keinen sinn(24V--> 230V-->12V/5V/3,3V)

wobei ich kein 24V netzteil gefunden habe das auch die 3,3V zur verfügung stellt...


----------



## Zottel (27 Juli 2004)

Generell noch zu Netzteilen: Diese erzielen ihren optimalen Wirkungsgrad bei Vollast. Wenn du also den PC weitgehend  abgespeckt hast, solltest du auch ein Netzteil nehmen, das nicht mehr allzuviel Reserve aufweist.
Ein 24V-Netzteil ist nur sinnvoll, wenn deine primäre Energiequelle 24V hat (Lichtmaschine in LKW, Boot?). Ansonsten erzeugst du 24V mit Verlusten und das 24V Netzteil hat wegen der höheren Ströme bei gleicher Uce der primärseitigen Halbleiter höhere Verluste (250W @ 230V ca 1A, 1A*0,7V=0,7W. 250W @24V ca 10A, 10A*0,7V=7W).


----------



## Markus (27 Juli 2004)

@zottel
danke, das mach sinn an sowas hat meiner einer wieder garnicht gedacht...

wenn ich bedenke das mein wechselrichter im wc 96%wirkungsgrad hat wären das bei 250W, 10W Verlust.

10W+0,7W =10,7W <--> 7W
(da ich deutlich unter 250W kommen werde - ziehl <100W wird der wirkungsgrad sogar besser)

naja ich denke das kann ich verkraften, der umrichter muss ja sowieso laufen...

dann bleibe ich bei 230V netzteil, ist billiger und leichter zu ersetzen.


den p3 500mhz habe ich ihne hd mit 40W gemessen, ich mach mich jetzt mal schlau über flash-hd´s. dann könnte ich das betriessystem auf dem flash laufwerk installieren


----------



## Ralle (27 Juli 2004)

Paß aber auf mit Flash, die sind nur begrenzt oft beschreibbar, also nicht zum andauernden Datenloggen etc. geeignet!!!


----------



## Markus (27 Juli 2004)

das ist war, aber 100 000 zyklen werden zb von siemens für die mmc garantiert, es gab karten die nach 1000000 zyklen vom prüfstand genommen wurden...

in den mp´s von siemens ist ja auch flashspeicher für das system drinnne...

aber sicher ist das sowieso noch nicht, ich muss noch herausfinden wie oft auf anderen daten zugegriffen wird, die ohnehin auf ner mechanischen had liegen, dann macht es vieleicht gar keinen sinn mehr...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 November 2004)

*Kompakt, stromsparend und leise – Mini-ITX - auch mit 12VDC*

Hallo Markus,

habe im ELV-jurnal was interssantes gefunden.

Mini-ITX


Gruss Onkel


----------



## Markus (21 November 2004)

super! danke!
das sieht ganz gut aus!


----------



## Lars123 (21 November 2004)

Wenn du interesse hast ich hab noch Schaltpläne und Bauanleitung für ein 12V Netzteil !! 


Meld dich einfach


----------



## Markus (21 November 2004)

markus@powertronik.de danke!


----------



## Limbo (22 November 2004)

Mir wenig Bastelei kommst Du hin, wenn du einen Laptop nimmst, der ein 12V Netzteilanschluß hat. Dazu besorgst Du Dir aus der Mobilfunktechnik einen elektronischen Spannungswandler 24V <-> 12V.
Die Wandler gibt es in verschiedenen VA-Bereichen. Zwar weis ich nicht genau, wie die Dinger arbeiten, aber wenn sie die überschüssige Spannung nur mit einem Leistungstransistor verheizen würden, müßten sie viel heißer sein, als sie es an unseren Boardnetzen bei 6A werden.

Im Zweifelsfall kann ich Dir einen Belgier vermitteln, der wirklich alle elektrischen Geräte für Schiffer auf 24V DC umbaut.

Limbo


----------

